# [Solved] Schriftproblem: Zu enger Zeilenabstand

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

hier ein Link zu einem Bild mit meinem Problem. Die Seite ist Watchever.de -> So funktioniert es und dann unten.

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-22069867/schrift.jpg.html

Ich habe das schon seit einiger Zeit. 

Kennt das Problem jemand?

System: Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.6.9 x86_64)

Stable

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Die zwei wichtigsten Infos fehlen:

Welcher Browser - welche Fonts  :Wink: 

Bei mir sieht das "ganz normal" aus. google-chrome-unstable + "Ahem 16"

Und firefox-bin-26.0 + "Serif 16" (wobei ich mich grad wunder, dass eselect fontconfig list keine Settings mehr mit "serif" anzeigt, nur "sans serif" - sollte aber Dejavu oder Bitstream sein) schaut auch i.O. aus.

Also entweder ist es ein Rendering-Problem deines Browsers oder fehlerhafte Metrics deines Fonts.

----------

## cryptosteve

Und wenn die Frage des OP abschließend beantwortet wurde, dann kann mir nochmal jemand erklären, ob man unter Linux irgendeine Chance auf ein 'silverlight'-Plugin hat!  :Smile: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi cryptosteve,

ich antworte mal nach dem LIFO Prinzip weil ich zur Frage des OP nichts sagen kann.

Hab zwar keiner praktischen Erfahrungen und auch keine Verwendung für Silverlight, aber vielleicht hift Dir ja der Artikel den ich kürzlich gelesen hatte:

http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Linux-Pipelight-0-2-4-unterstuetzt-noch-mehr-DRM-Komponenten-2090214.html

und siehe da, ein Overlay wär auch schon verfügbar.   :Wink: 

http://gpo.zugaina.org/www-plugins/pipelight

Hoffe damit kommst Du zum Ziel.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Finswimmer

Pipelight ist super. 

Habe es mit Watchever 30 Tage getestet und es klappt sehr gut.

Die CPU ist aber stark am schwitzen...  :Wink: 

So:

Das ganze bezieht sich auch auf den Thunderbird, der Screenshot ist aus dem Firefox-26.0

eselect fontconfig list|grep "*" gibt:

[3]   10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf *

  [15]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [17]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [18]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [19]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [20]  42-luxi-mono.conf *

  [21]  45-latin.conf *

  [22]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [23]  50-user.conf *

  [24]  51-local.conf *

  [29]  60-latin.conf *

  [35]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [37]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [38]  69-unifont.conf *

  [41]  80-delicious.conf *

  [42]  90-synthetic.conf *

EDIT: Ich habe mal alle aktiviert und den Firefox neugestartet -> Kein Unterschied

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also bei mir ist das auch normal. Klick dich mal durch die Einstellungen vom Firefox (Inhalt -> Schriftarten -> Erweitert). Da steht bei mir

Westlich

Proportional Serif - Größe 16

Serif: Serif

Sans Serif: sans-serif

Feste Breite: monospace Größe 12.

Minimale Schriftgröße: Keine

[x] Seite des Verwenden von eigenen statt der oben gewählten Schriftarten erlauben.

Tritt das denn bei anderen Browsern auch auf? Oder nur beim Firefox? Manchmal habe ich mit der Szoomeinstellung schon seltsame Ergebnisse auf manchen Webseiten gehabt. Watchever.de eben mal durchgezoomed und keine seltsamen Überschneidungen Festellen können.

Sonst vielleicht wirklich eine seltsame Einstellung der Fonts bei KDE/Gnome?

----------

## Finswimmer

Die Einstellungen sind die gleichen wie bei dir.

Es tritt auch beim Chromium auf.

Beim Firefox und Zoom wird es nicht viel besser. 

Bei KDE ist nichts spannendes eingestellt, denke ich...

EDIT: Neuer X-Server als Root gestartet und dort den Firefox getestet --> gleiches Resultat!

----------

## Finswimmer

Deaktivieren aller Fontconfig Schriften macht sogar KDE hässlich.

Hat denn niemand noch eine Idee?

----------

## Christian99

ich hab keine ahnung von fontconfig, aber bei mir sieht die seite gut aus im firefox. ich poste einfach mal meine fontconfig settings, vielleciht hilfts ja.

```
[4]   10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf *

  [6]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf *

  [10]  11-lcdfilter-default.conf *

  [16]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [21]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [22]  30-urw-aliases.conf *

  [25]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [28]  45-latin.conf *

  [29]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [31]  51-local.conf *

  [33]  57-dejavu-sans.conf *

  [34]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf *

  [35]  57-dejavu-serif.conf *

  [36]  60-latin.conf *

  [43]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [45]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [66]  80-delicious.conf *

  [67]  90-synthetic.conf *
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn ich im Firefox auf die watchever.de Seite gehe und dort in der CSS "font: inherit;" deaktiviere, dann wird dort "font-family: Helvetica,sans-serif;" wieder aktiv und es sieht gut aus.

Aber warum sieht es dann bei Euch gut aus?

Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.

Ich erinnere mich, dass ich von irgendwo eine "andere/richtigere" Helvetica installiert habe.

Die scheint aber Probleme mit dem Zeilenabstand zu haben.

Ich habe also Helvetica über Font in KDE Systemsteuerung gelöscht und nun sieht es wieder toll aus  :Smile: 

----------

